# Best 2000-3000 lumen LED and driver for 12v DC



## clint357 (May 15, 2015)

So, a long time ago I built a 2000 lumen light for my father's boat. I used a Bridgelux and a driver that I can't remember. Water got into the light so I stripped it down and I want to rebuild it. I ordered a new Bridgelux LED only to find that the driver is toast as well. The LED is rated at about 37v at 700mA. I am wondering if anyone has suggestions on a good waterproof driver for this light or if I would be better off with another light and driver. Thanks in advance. I will post a pic of the housing as soon as I can.


----------

